# Tank Tracks help



## modifier (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi
I need help to find a source for 1/16 M1A2 Abrams Radio Remote Control Tank tracks, mine is worn out and it has torn in few places, it seems impossible to find one

Thanks


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

modifier said:


> Hi
> I need help to find a source for 1/16 M1A2 Abrams Radio Remote Control Tank tracks, mine is worn out and it has torn in few places, it seems impossible to find one
> 
> Thanks


Who is the manufacturer of your Tank? Check their website for parts availability.
Post a pic here also so we can see what you are talking about.


----------



## modifier (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for your respond
The part is Hobby Engine Caterpillar for Tank (HE-0801,HE-0811)
Hobby engine is the manufacturer, I can't seem to find it anywhere in US


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Try here
http://www.wonderlandmodels.com/radio-control/rc-tanks/ready-to-run/hobby-engine/


----------

